

Non-google sites send cookie requests through google search - snewe
http://16.media.tumblr.com/aVHUeXjsAk65h49ml7z1jlbLo1_500.png

======
mqt
This isn't news. Google will add a link tag and prefetch directive to links
that it's confident you'll click on. There's a greasemonkey script that will
identify prefetched resources:

<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/38841>

------
snewe
Bigger image:

<http://inertcom.com/goog_cookie.png>

~~~
slater
No, they're not doing that, it's Firefox's pre-fetching that does that. It's
fetching parts of the linked sites, and in doing so, the site is trying to set
a cookie.

Google has nothing to do with this.

~~~
mqt
No, Google is directing your browser to prefetch the linked site by inserting

    
    
        <link rel="prefetch" href="http://example.com">
    

for links they think you'll visit.

[http://tr.ashcan.org/2008/12/keeping-tabs-on-googles-
confide...](http://tr.ashcan.org/2008/12/keeping-tabs-on-googles-confidence-
with-greasemonkey.html)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link_prefetching>

